# Leopard Gecko Breeders (UK)



## DippyDazza (May 5, 2008)

I was wondering if it would be possible for all UK Breeders of Leopard Gecko's to post their web addresses in this thread? Thus making it easier for all of us to simply scroll through selected breeders to see what stock they currently have.

I spend hours searching the internet for appropriate and 'local' breeders, this would make it easier for all.

I know many people have their own websites in their signature but come on... lets get a list going! (Also putting your area or county next to your web address will help us weed out the breeders that are clearly not in traveling distance)

Who knows maybe we can make this 'Sticky' to help Everyone out!


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

only a hobbyist and small private breeder but here goes anyway 
SleepyDee Geckoes ~ Plymouth, Devon
http://www.geocities.com/sleepydeegeckoes/


----------



## Blazin (Mar 25, 2007)

Dan's Leopard Geckos


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

DippyDazza said:


> I was wondering if it would be possible for all UK Breeders of Leopard Gecko's to post their web addresses in this thread? Thus making it easier for all of us to simply scroll through selected breeders to see what stock they currently have.
> 
> I spend hours searching the internet for appropriate and 'local' breeders, this would make it easier for all.
> 
> ...


There may be a website for all those needs very very soon including genetics, and family trees for leos 

Any way our website 
knz-geckos Liverpool/Brighton, < pick ups (being re built but keep an eye on it for a very nice suprise )


----------



## R0NST3R (Nov 28, 2007)

Faith said:


> There may be a website for all those needs very very soon including genetics, and family trees for leos
> 
> Any way our website
> knz-geckos Liverpool/Brighton, < pick ups (being re built but keep an eye on it for a very nice suprise )


 
GRRR I am very impatient...Tell me the suprise already!!!!!!! :lol2:


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

No real suprise, just a revamp of an original great idea !:notworthy:


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

R0NST3R said:


> GRRR I am very impatient...Tell me the suprise already!!!!!!! :lol2:


Nope not telling anyone the suprise 
but the leopard gecko code is having a revamp 
so is KNZ


----------



## DippyDazza (May 5, 2008)

Bump!


----------



## gecko dude (May 30, 2008)

free BUMP:lol2:


----------



## Mal (Jul 22, 2007)

WWW.Freewebs.com/grinninggecko based in Blackpool Lancashire. Working mainly with Macks & Sunglows plus a reasonable selection of normals. Hobby breeder but slowly building up the scale of breeding project.


----------



## melanie (Jan 18, 2007)

www.marksleopardgeckos.co.uk
based in warwickshire


----------



## beege_3 (May 20, 2005)

We're just having our site built at the minute. 

Also based in Blackpool, Lancs.


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

TS-Geckos based in Worthing, West Sussex/ South London (Heathrow area).


----------



## Kimmy173 (Aug 2, 2007)

www.king-gecko.co.uk

Based in Birmingham but can travel to neighbouring areas.


----------



## Readeano (Mar 19, 2006)

www.readingreptiles.co.uk

Based in Redbridge, Southampton


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

www.masonexotics.co.uk

only working with normals at the moment... based in Notts, but can deliver for delivery charge.


----------



## wacka_1 (Apr 16, 2009)

Home - MyLeopardGeckos.Com based in derby/midlands. can locally deliver for petrol costs. another hobbyist breeder, fourth year but the first year properly thinking genetics so have my first projects lined up. Super/mack snow bell albinos, normal bells and normal super/mack snows. Next summer hopefully something along the lines of blazzing blizzards, looking for a good r.a.p.t.o.r before then so i can try working towards the diablo blanco (i think it's a r.a.p.t.o.r i need) Nothing for sale at the minute but will have later this summer.


----------

